# performance



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

could someone please tell me what to get that would go faster and pull more cars than the Athearn SD40-2
Also could someone please tell me which of these two MRC transformers have a higher power rating to the track... TECH ll 2500 or the Railpower 1370? thanks 
matt


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

welcome matt

hmmm, two SD40 's will certainly pull harder


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks tankist...and as for speed?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Railpower has 18va. If you cannot see the specs don't buy it. I didn't find the 2500.WHen I go to ebay and at least one seller will list the information. In your case,not.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

matt, locos already go way to fast as it is. if your things running slow perhaps what you need is a tune-up and a clean up. here is an article:
http://www.mcor-nmra.org/Publications/Articles/Athearn_TuneUp.html

perhaps its your cars rolling resistance dragging things down. are you using metal wheel sets? perhaps you need to tweak that as well. 
is you SD40 slipping? then you might need to clean the wheels. 

as for powerpacks, how many trains you going to run? my lowly techII 1400 has enough muscle to run 4 at once. the 2500 has nice additional features though


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Matt Passenger Engines and trains are faster usually than what Freight trains are in general.
Freight trains usually pull more at a slower rate of speed. As most measure the performance of a Freight loco as to how slow it can go and how many cars it can pull while at that speed and not how fast it goes. In MRRing anyway from my experience 
And on a real tip; I wouldn't want my goods flying down a track getting things all broken; so it stands to reason as well.
In contrast Passenger service is more a speed/time/comfort type thing. So even with MMRing the locos are geared differently.

Just a FYI

But it's your railroad so run it as it presents fun for you:thumbsup:


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

tkanks to everyone who is responding. i really appreciate the input. i realize that my need for speed may be foolish. it might be a carry-over from my last hobby which is nitro powered rc cars. at any rate i realize that i still have much to learn and i feel that i have come to the right place. it seems like everyone at this forum is very generous with their knowlege which is in contrast to what i experienced in the beginning of my nitro days. again thanks for the input that i have recieved and any that may still come
matt


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

matt said:


> tkanks to everyone who is responding. i really appreciate the input. i realize that my need for speed may be foolish. it might be a carry-over from my last hobby which is nitro powered rc cars. at any rate i realize that i still have much to learn and i feel that i have come to the right place. it seems like everyone at this forum is very generous with their knowlege which is in contrast to what i experienced in the beginning of my nitro days. again thanks for the input that i have recieved and any that may still come
> matt


I came from RC Racing to trains too. What did you run? I raced Monster Jams and various scale ovals.


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

*response*



tkruger said:


> I came from RC Racing to trains too. What did you run? I raced Monster Jams and various scale ovals.


i had a revo


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Remember this about speed and HO trains....................

Speed Kills!!!!!!!

If you want to pull more cars just add traction tires........

Bob


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

stationmaster said:


> remember this about speed and ho trains....................
> 
> Speed kills!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


thanks for the tip. Being new to this, i wouldnt know how.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

You can also "paint on" Bullfrog Snot. No joke, it's really and item.

http://www.bullfrogsnot.com/

Or add more weight to the engine for adhesion.

Bob


----------



## matt (Jan 24, 2010)

stationmaster said:


> You can also "paint on" Bullfrog Snot. No joke, it's really and item.
> 
> http://www.bullfrogsnot.com/
> 
> ...


Is bullfrog snot something my local hobby shop shold have because I didnt see it there?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Hobby shops should have it. If not, they can get it. And if worse comes to worse, you can order it yourself.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.bullfrogsnot.com/


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Please! no pictures!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*bol!!!!*


----------

